# Serial Terminal Emulator



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Y'all

I was wonderin' if there is a Serial terminal emulator that can run on bsd without x windows just at a command line. So i can program modems, test cables, etc.


Thanks Y'all




~J~


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2010)

Why not use the already available tip utility? man tip for details.


----------



## aragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Or cu(1).


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 23, 2010)

or from ports: comms/minicom


----------

